# How to configure aztech router with linksys



## lenselthomas (Oct 18, 2009)

i have a linksys wrt160nl router connected to internet, to extend the range i have connected linksys wrt320n,through lan port (with dhcp/nat/firewall disable) and it working fine, i have connected one aztech dsl605ew to wrt160nl through lan port,(disabled dhcp and enable dhcp relay ) but i am not getting ip address, but i am able to ping ,is there any additional setting in aztec to be done to get the ip from wrt160nl dhcp ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## lenselthomas (Oct 18, 2009)

sir, 
i have done the same for the second linksys router and for aztech, but for aztech its not getting ip, there is only 20 users and dhcp has range of 100 ip, ,i want to get ip from dhcp as i am planning for wds between 2 aztech router,(there is no option for wds in linksys )


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Not sure what the question is here, or in fact what the configuration is.

How many routers are we talking about here? Are you trying to use wireless bridging between two AZTECH routers?


----------

